

Flappy Colours in 1k - loverajoel
http://js1k.com/2014-dragons/demo/1726

======
freshyill
Rage _and_ epilepsy-inducing! This is wasted on js1k. Hurry up and get it on
the App Store. Millions of dollars await. ;-)

